# I just made the hardest phone call of my life



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oh I am so sorry, I am thinking of you all. You are doing the most loving thing you could possibly do for her...hugs to you all.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your son. For what it's worth, many of us here know what you are feeling and going through. I hope you can find comfort in the memories and love you share with your special girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you today....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. It is never an easy thing to do. My thoughts are with you and your family today.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. I know about that bond between the Shepherd and "their person." My heart goes out to your son. 
You'll all be in my thoughts today.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

She sounds like a wonderful dog. My thoughts will be with you, your son and his dog on this very difficult day.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

LifeOfRiley said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. I know about that bond between the Shepherd and "their person." My heart goes out to your son.
> You'll all be in my thoughts today.


You know, Sada came at such a good time. Mike is the second son, and his older brother is the kind of kid that everyone is drawn to. Mike had lived his whole life in Ben's shadow. Sada was the one creature on earth that picked Mike and couldn't care less about Ben. She did wonders for his self confidence. Once he started working, he insisted on paying for all her needs. She has truly been his dog, in every sense of the word. She will always have a special place in his heart.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Wilson's REAL Mom, I can't be very consoling right now cause I myself got tears in my eyes. I keep saying to myself, life on earth is just one of many cycles ... but it's so hard to let go. You did everything humanly possible to make her passage on earth a pleasant experience and unfortunately she has reached the end of this cycle and who knows, probably moving on to bigger and better ... Wish you & your son strength & courage.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you guys today.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear this, you are in our thoughts...


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and your family. The idea of not having my shepherd by my side hurts me more than anything. Your son must love Sada as much as she loves him to be able to put her needs first. I wish him all the strength in the world to be able to say goodbye to his best friend.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

You and your son are in my thoughts and prayers.

dg


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. Bless you and your son for rescuing Sada and giving her a wonderful life, and for loving her enough to let her go. Godspeed, dear Sada.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You and your son are in my thoughts and prayers today. It is the hardest thing but the kindest thing we can ever do for them. She sounds like she is an amazing dog.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for you having to make such a tough call. Just stay strong that you are doing the kindest thing possible.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im so sorry...you will be in my prayers today...


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

This is the hardest part of loving our dogs-she was so lucky to have had you and your son in her life.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She is obviously a very much loved girl!


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

Thinking about you today as I remember having to make that decision 10 months ago. Just know that you are doing a wonderful thing for him in easing his pain and setting him free to run and enjoy himself again. Best of luck to your son too during this difficult time.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> You know, Sada came at such a good time. Mike is the second son, and his older brother is the kind of kid that everyone is drawn to. Mike had lived his whole life in Ben's shadow. Sada was the one creature on earth that picked Mike and couldn't care less about Ben. She did wonders for his self confidence. Once he started working, he insisted on paying for all her needs. She has truly been his dog, in every sense of the word. She will always have a special place in his heart.


 
I am so sorry. I will also be thinking of you and your family today.

I believe each pet comes into our lives with a purpose and it looks as though you already figured out what Sada's gift was. Hold onto that....

Godspeed sweet Sada.............


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am very sorrrry


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> You know, Sada came at such a good time. Mike is the second son, and his older brother is the kind of kid that everyone is drawn to. Mike had lived his whole life in Ben's shadow. Sada was the one creature on earth that picked Mike and couldn't care less about Ben. She did wonders for his self confidence. Once he started working, he insisted on paying for all her needs. She has truly been his dog, in every sense of the word. She will always have a special place in his heart.


 
That was such a beautiful paragraph, made me cry. I hope everyone is so blessed to have a dog love them as much as Sada loves Mike. My heart aches for you both, thank you for giving her the best life she could have...

Nicole


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Reading this and how special sweet Sada is to your son brought the tears flowing. I am so sorry and hope your son is doing ok. Godspeed sweet Sada girl...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry. I think almost everyone here has had to do the same thing anf go through it all. Just know and remember you are doing the right thing and I know your girl will be greatful as long as someone she loves is there with her right to the very end. Your post about Mike and Sada brought me to tears, that is so very special! Your family is in my thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Prayers to you, your family and especially your son today! I am so sorry that y'all have to go through such a difficult thing today!


Tiffany


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))

Oh, Brenda, so sorry to hear this. Our prayers go out to you and your son, and Sada.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers today and in the days to come...

A ship sails and I stand watching till she fades on the horizon and someone
at my side says She is gone
Gone where? Gone from my sight, that is all. She is just as large now as
when I last saw her. Her diminished size and total loss from my sight is in
me, not in her.
And just at the moment when someone at my side says she is gone there are
others who are watching her coming over their horizon and other voices take
up a glad shout There she comes!
That is what dying is. An horizon and just the limit of our sight.
Lift us up, Oh Lord, that we may see further

Bishop Brent​


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your family. You have given her a wonderful home and a very best friend to enjoy her last few years with... what a beautiful thing!!! I will pray that those good memories help you to heal in the coming days. (((HUGS)))


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for your upcoming loss. We had to make that same decision 5 weeks ago, and it was one of the worst days of my adult life. 

My prayers are with you and your family today.

Take care, 
Paula


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I truly understand. My son was younger than our 17 year old Cocker Spaniel when we had to let her go. It was so very hard. At 20 he looks at photos and says, "Ma, I'm so sorry I said the things I did." He had no clue she needed Peace. There were days he told me I killed his dog. I loved her so very much and wish everyday she were still with us.

Hugs to you and your family...


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet girl, Sada. It will be hard, but she depends on you guys to make decisions in her best interest. 

I do know exactly what you are going through. Just two weeks ago I had to have my 16 yo Cocker Spaniel put to sleep. A friend drove me, while I cradled him in my arms, sobbing all the way there and all the way back home. I was with him until the end and kissed his on his head, he knew I loved him. And Sada knows that she is loved too. 

You will think of Sada lovingly and remember all the precious memories that you guys shared and then a sense of peace will be with you guys knowing that she is frolicking at the rainbow bridge.

Hugs to you, Mike, and the rest of the family.

Kathy


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and your son today. I am so sorry.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Sada and Mike have that special bond that can never be forgotten. Shepards are wonderful at picking "their" person. I pray that you and your family find peace, and are comforted knowing you are truly showing your love for Sada as you help her through this.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for what your family is going through. Thoughts and prayers being sent for you and your son.


----------



## Jakerville (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry. Sometimes it's just so hard to do the right thing. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear you're having to go through this, if Sada is suffering then you are doing right by her.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It's been three years since we made this sort of decision. If it isn't the worst thing I will every have to do... then it's right up there in the top 3. 

It takes a great deal of love to be able to let go. We too understand and we are sorry. 


Christine


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Your kind words have made it much easier to get through today. We'll be leaving soon to take her in. I'll let Mike read all your posts later. I'm sure he'll appreciate them, too.\

My 13 yo dd was just in my office. 2 years ago, she lost her heart-dog (a yellow lab named Holly) to cancer. Katie said the sweetest thing...it was nice to think that at the end of the day, Sada and Holly would be running and playing at the Bridge...just like they did when they were younger. Kind of makes you smile through your tears. I'm sure Holly will be overjoyed to see her old playmate.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

I hate reading posts like this, as I know all too well the heartwrenching pain involved in your decision. I am so very sorry, and know that you & your son are in my thoughts & prayers today.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many hugs & warm thoughts for you, Mike and Sada. As hard as it is to let them go, it is the most unselfish, loving act you can give when they are suffering. Your bond of love will never be broken and, as someone on here has said, they will always be with you, only now on silent paws. Prayers for your family.

Betty


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

My heart breaks for you and your family. 19 years old is still such a tough age for boys. People expect them to be men and yet they are still so young and vulnerable. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> You know, Sada came at such a good time. Mike is the second son, and his older brother is the kind of kid that everyone is drawn to. Mike had lived his whole life in Ben's shadow. Sada was the one creature on earth that picked Mike and couldn't care less about Ben. She did wonders for his self confidence. Once he started working, he insisted on paying for all her needs. She has truly been his dog, in every sense of the word. She will always have a special place in his heart.


I am just so sorry that you, your son, and the rest of your family are going through this. After reading this, I just had to walk away from my laptop to grab a handful of tissues (OK-the whole box)... What an amazing and beautiful bond your Mike had with Sada. I will be thinking of all of you as the day goes on...


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

The decision isn't easy to make, and even if it's the right one...it's not easy, and breaks your heart in a million pieces. I will be thinking about you, your son, and rest of the family today...will be praying for you all.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of your very sad news. It is the final act of love that we can do for our furry ones - and it is the worst decision we have to make,

You will not feel it now, but you know in your heart that it is the right thing. Keep Sada's memories in your heart and when you are ready you will take them out, remember them with a smile and put them back again where they will remain forever safe.

Run free Sada and sleep softly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll be thinking about you this afternoon. The greatest love possible is doing what is best for them at your own expense. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences on this saddest of days for your family. While your hearts will break into a million pieces and you won't be able to catch your breath for your grief, know that you've given Sada that greatest gift....relief from a failing body, and she thanks you. May you have the strength to get through the coming days of sorrow and find peace in your wonderful memories.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thinking of you & your family
((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Sada's gone. She went peacefully with Mike holding her. Our hearts are broken...

Thanks for all your kind words, thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Hugs to you guys! My thoughts and prayers are with you, Mike, and the rest of the family,


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. My thoughts are especially with your son. May he treasure the 5 years he had with Sada.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Condolences to you and Mike. RIP sweet Sada. I've lit a candle for Sada and your family. http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/candles.cfm?l=eng&gi=GRF


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

*The Spirit of a German Shepherd Dog*


I was standing on a hillside 
In a field of blowing wheat 
And the spirit of a German Shepherd 
Was lying at my feet. 
He looked at me with kind dark eyes 
An ancient wisdom shining through 
And in the essence of his being 
I saw love there too. 

His mind did lock upon my heart 
As I stood there on that day 
And he told me of this story 
About a place so far away. 

I stood upon that hillside 
In a field of blowing wheat
And in a twinkling of a second 
His spirit left my feet. 

His tale did put my heart at ease 
My fears did fade away
About what lay ahead of me 
On another distant day.

"I live among God's creatures now 
In the heavens of your mind 
So do not grieve for me, my friend 
As I am with my kind. 

My collar is a rainbow's hue 
My leash a shooting star 
My boundaries are the Milky Way 
Where I sparkle from afar. 

There are no pens or kennels here 
For I am not confined 
But free to roam God's heavens 
Among my Shepherd kind. 

I nap the day on a snowy cloud 
Gentle breezes rocking me 
And dream the dreams of earthlings 
And how it used to be. 

The trees are full of liver treats 
And tennis balls abound 
And Milkbones line the walkways 
Just waiting to be found. 

There even is a ring set up 
The grass all lush and green 
And everyone who gaits around 
Becomes the Best of Breed. 

For we're all winners in this place 
We have no faults, you see 
And God passes out those ribbons
To each one, even me. 

I drink from waters laced with gold 
My world a beauty to behold
And wise old dogs do form my pride 
To amble at my very side. 

At night I sleep in an angel's arms 
Her wings protecting me 
And moonbeams dance about us 
As stardust falls on thee. 

So when your life on earth is spent 
And you stand at Heaven's gate 
Have no fear of loneliness 
For here, you know I wait."​


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> *The Spirit of a German Shepherd Dog*
> 
> 
> I was standing on a hillside
> ...


OK, that did it. The tears have started again. That was so beautiful.

This morning, when Mike got up and walked down the hall, and I didn't hear Sada's staggering footsteps following him...

I _know_ we made the right decision. The vet said her heart was giving out and her body was just shutting down. It was just a matter of time. She isn't in pain anymore. She wasn't enjoying anything in life anymore. It was what needed to be done.

But it still hurts. And, as a mom, seeing the pain in my son's eyes hurts even more. Mike was holding her as the medicine went into her veins, and as she sagged to the floor, he broke down and sobbed. The receptionist, who over the years has become a good friend, had come in to be with us. She told me later that watching Mike was one of the hardest things she'd done in a long time. 

Run free, sweet girl. Go chase some cats with Holly. And know that you will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Sada. Condolences to you and Mike. RIP sweet girl.

Sending hugs {{{{{}}}}}}


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, that poem did it for me, too. I'd never seen that before. It's beautiful.




Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> I _know_ we made the right decision. The vet said her heart was giving out and her body was just shutting down. It was just a matter of time. She isn't in pain anymore. She wasn't enjoying anything in life anymore. It was what needed to be done.


{{{big hug}}}
I believe you did the kindest, most selfless thing you could have done for her. Sure doesn't make it hurt any less though, does it?
Reading about Mike just makes me want to cry. My Alomar was to me what Sada was to him. I had to make the decision to let him go five years ago, this past January. It still hurts and I still miss him terribly.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know how painful it is to say goodbye even when you know it is time. Hugs to you and your son. I will light a candle also to help guide Sada on her journey to Rainbow Bridge.....


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. It is the hardest thing to do I know too! 

Many hugs to you and your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you guys, I hope her memories bring you a smile even through the tears.


----------

